
Ask HN: Which websites keep status of new, upcoming or proposed TLDs? - manjana
Introduction of new TLDs give smaller startups a unique opportunity to grab a good domain name for their business.<p>I was wondering if there was any places on the web where you could view the status for new domains being introduced or domains in the process thereof?
======
dylz
[https://gtldresult.icann.org/applicationstatus/viewstatus](https://gtldresult.icann.org/applicationstatus/viewstatus)

[https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/sunrise-
claims-...](https://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/sunrise-claims-
periods)

~~~
manjana
Great, thank you!

